#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Social Media Universe 2020

## Bhavya

Here you can find out the world's biggest social media platforms and the comparison among them. Check out the below graphic to learn about the social media universe in 2020.

----------

